# When to do soil test? Just fertilized.



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

As it says. I fertilized 1st time on new lawn 2.5 months ago, and again last week. Should have done the soil test prior but I didnt have time to wait.

Want to do it but not sure when

.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

#1 spring time before any type of fert goes down
#2 fall time before over-seeding to check on the progress of prior work


----------

